# Raps 5 : Mon 29th Oct through Sat 6th Nov - Weathering The Storm



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Year after year we (as a forum) come out of the blocks and covers the first month in depth, have game threads for every ballgame and decent discussion. When the losses start to blur together we tend to slow down and eventually come to a halt altogether until the draft appears and shines upon us a glimmer of hope. 

I'll group around every 5 games together and do an introductory post into each team we'll play and offer a prediction. It might not be as accurate as past years, but it will be here all year, whether you want to vent, or more to hopefully discuss the bright future the team has. 

So first up.. 

*10/27 ... 1-0 Cavs @ Raptors 0-1*

Both teams lost their superstar this summer. Both are expected to be the bottom dwellers of the division. Both are hoping for a little more. 

The Cavs came out of the gate and hustled their way to an opening night victory the Boston Celtics, no mean feat. The Raptors were topsy turvy against the Knicks. Bargnani opened the show looking dominant, putting his back to the basket, hustling on D, drawing charges and of course shooting the lights out. If he can recreate that form throughout the season we will be in a lot of competitive ballgames. 

This game is going to be scrappy. It's going to be about hunger. I expect the Raptors to take it. If we don't, it's time to worry.

*
11/1 ... Raptors @ Sacramento*

Sac-Town opened with a thrilling 1 point victory over the Timberwolves. Tyreke Evans sat that one out. If he's back against us, he'll no doubt dominate the game being the prodigious talent he is. 

Landry could be really effective against our soft big men. 

Sacramento takes this one on their home court, it would be ominious for a Raptors squad that will see this as their easiest chance at a W on the west coast trip. 

*11/3 ... Raptors @ Jazz*

Does not look easy. 

*11/5 ... Raptors @ Lakers*

Looks even harder. 

*11/6 ... Raptors @ Portland*

Oh dear. 

With such a brutal beginning to the season, my only hope is we can sneak a few wins against the Cavs and Sac-Town. 

I'm going with an optimistic 2-4.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I am already 0-2 on game predictions but I think Raps will be at best 1-5 thru six games. Have no idea which game they will win as I am sure they will beat a few of the best teams at some point this year.

We may catch the Cavs feeling a little high on themselves after the BOS game and they take us lightly. Or they have confidence that will carry them for a while until reality sets in and they smoke us easily.

Should be another even matchup since they don't have the big C inside to dominate us.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think the cavs'll come out flat. their first game was an adrenaline rush, insanity running through the aisles at home. they'll face sobriety tonight, i reckon. 

the raps, on the other hand, have jarrett's b-day to celebrate after the game. sobriety will be the least of their concerns. 

they'll win by... ~11.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

if we ends up losing all 6 we might give the Nets a run for their money on that winless streak.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Raps up 18-12 with 2 minutes left in the first. Bargnani hasn't really got it going yet, just as I type he sinks a 14 footer. Jose has missed everything he's thrown up. DeRozan is real active on D, sometimes a little too active and gambles on balls he should be leaving but I'm enjoying seeing his energy out there. The same hustle is being displayed by Reggie Evans who has been dominating on the boards, amazingly he blew a lay up early on though when pretty much alone :laugh: ... 

Jack has been playing nice. 

Cavs look horrible.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

24-20 @ the end of the 1st. 

Kleiza + Bargnani with 6 points each. Why did we ever let Parker leave this franchise? He's a great all round player. Those Cavs aren't great and much like us, lack superstar power, but they do have depth. Leon Powe always strikes me as a lucky player, his shots shouldn't fall, but they do.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Raps running away with this, 77-55. 

Reggie Evans has 14 rebounds and 2 points. He's been nothing short of ferocious on the boards. DeMar has looked a little rushed, but he's trying some nice things and scoring some points. Kleiza had a couple minute spell where he erupted and now has a nice amount of points. 

Anderson looks like a solid pick up, he's nothing spectacular but he's big and plays the pick and pop really well. 

I'd like to see Bargnani take control and get 20+ points. Aside from that, I'm drunk, it's a Friday night, Raptors are winning (..and playing Defence??) ... 

Only downer being I have work in 8 hours.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey hey hey, I thought Bargnani had 50+ points and Evans had 27+ rebounds?!

YOU LIED!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:laugh: 

My Bargnani stats may have been a little inflated in the other thread, I was trying to entice some new fans into watching Raptors basketball (which would obviously then convert them into lifelong fans... did I mention I was drunk?)

My Evans stats were all true. Reggie has 30 rebounds through his first two games of the season and there is still 7 minutes of this ballgame left. He also has 2 points in the same time frame.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Good thing the rest of the team came through with big scoring efforts tonight because Jack and Calderon were both terrible, a combined 1/10....


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Like what I saw out of Evans and Kliza last night I'm concerned about Barg though seems like he always has a big first half then vanishes in the 2nd why is that? is it due to conditioning or what


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think it's conditioning. I mean the guy is only shooting jump shots, it can't be that grueling. 

I have to give Jay Triano credit for starting Reggie Evans, nobody saw that coming during the summer. I thought it was only a gimmick in the preseason but JT is serious about it. The guy lost quite a bit of weight and is an absolute beast on the boards.

DeRozan's jumper looks good last night also. The raptors should get him more touches throughout the game.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Cavs were missing 2 rotation guys. don't think Varajoe would have made a difference but MoWilliams could have if his shot was falling. He is clearly their best guard. Gibson looked horrible and Parker is no PG, not even for limited minutes.

Still its a quality win for the Raps against a fairly evenly matched opponent. And with our PGs struggling its nice we could still pull away like that.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Cavs are definitely a worse overall team than the Raptors. We know how good Parker/Moon/Graham are and they're not going to win you many games. 

JJ Hickson is an intriguing player though. A bit undersized but has an explosive first step. Cavs bench with the exception of Jamison is downright horrendous. Perhaps it'll look better after Sessions joins the bench but right now with guys like Jawad Williams, Manny Harris, Leon Powe, that's borderline D-League talent right there.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Tyreke is back. 

Cousins is playing well. 

Landry vs Evans should be a quality rebounding showdown. 

I really can't call this game. One second I'm thinking, there is no way we can contain Tyreke and the Kings will blow us out in their home opener, then I think of the hustle and heart we've shown in the first couple games and I think our energy could see us blow them out. 

Then I think we match up very well with them (aside from Tyreke) so it could be a very close game. Bargnani will have his biggest game of the year thus far, he likes going after Rookies and Cousins will be taken to Italian school.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Home opener. They haven't scored under 100 in three road games so far. Good size with Cousins, Dally, Jason Thompson, Donte Green, and even the guards like Tyreke and Francisco are big.

I don't see Raps blowing them out at all. Could easily go the other way although SAC has not rebounded well as of yet. So few games in that may have more to do with opponents.

I would expect a tough game but closing out games, especially on the road, will not be a strength of TOR this year.

November looks like a 5-10 month to me, as does DEC. So I see 11-21 in our future. But just stealing 3 games would swing that to 14-18 which shows you how fine a line it can be between respectable and pathetic.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow, not exactly the kind of 'close' game I saw happening. Raps were shredding the horrible SAC defense and built a big lead for most of the game. But SAC won the last 3 quarters and won the scramble plays. Raps shooting went from about 58% at the half to 45% for the game so the offense stalled big time in the second half.

Bargs did not 'shrink' as badly late in this game but he gave up some very key rebounds to Cousins and missed the big shots when they mattered most. Jose kept us alive in the second half today, maybe breaking out of his slump. Jack played horrible and looked like he was desperate to get his during the blowout part of the game and forced things badly. DeMar had a great game but was missing some big free throws in the second half.

Reggie must have made a deal with the devil this summer. Its uncanny how he is in the right spot for almost every board. He owned Landry.

Cousins looked like a lazy bum early in this game. Never seen a guy play so straight-legged on D and just seem not to care. Reggie was eating his lunch and Bargs stuffed his shots. But late in the game Cousins owned Bargs on the glass.

Caspi closed out the game for SAC with hot 3pt shooting down the stretch after Tyreke had clawed them back into the game.

Very entertaining though with DD and Bargs looking good for most of the night.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Honestly I don't care how many points Bargnani scores. It was a horrible game for him because we lost the game due to him not being able to grab a freaking rebound.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Honestly I don't care how many points Bargnani scores. It was a horrible game for him because we lost the game due to him not being able to grab a freaking rebound.


Would you ask Picasso or Rembrandt to dig an outhouse hole for you? No, so do not ask the Bargnani to demean himself with such tedious physical labor as rebounding. It is insulting. He is an artist.

The Bargnani and Evans have made a deal. Evans no shoot, the Bargnani no rebound. BC calls this specialization and efficient usage of each players strengths. They combined for 34 & 21 in 35minutes. This makes BC and the Bargnani very happy. So we should be happy.

Why are you not happy Seifer?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Triano is an idiot, why does he still have a job? What was he doing with that last play and in the 4th quarter overall? Can someone please tell me why we have a guy who took us from a 9-10 start when he was hired two seasons ago to a 33-49 record at the end of the season. And then last year he couldn't even get us into the playoffs. Horse ****. He should be coaching York University's basketball team, and not in the NBA.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It would be hilarious if Bargnani ends up averaging something like 3 rebounds a game. That has to be some sort of record for a 7 foot center playing more than 30 min a game.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i remember Boob-no-More doing the research for us a few yrs ago and he found bargnani to be the 2nd worst reb 7 ft'er of the last 30 yrs or something (next to brad sellers, i think). def not pretty. don't quote me on that but it's in the ballpark.

anyway, i fully expect gruesomeness, blowout city tonight. the only q is what excuse we decide to use. but i will be watching- which can't be a bad sign.

peace


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Sonny Weems career high. Bargnani with good looking numbers 26/9 and a couple of blocks. DeRozan continues to show he's improved a lot. 

Oh and the Raptors got served.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I missed most of the first quarter as I thought it was a later start. Gave up 41 in the first Q - OUCH.

I know many people do not like Sonny's aggressiveness in getting his shots but looking at the passive group he was playing with I think he needs to make things happen, like Barbosa does. tonight he was very efficient with 23 pts on 13 official shots. His FT shooting is much improved this year too.

Jazz got so many easy looks in the paint. Too many dunks to count.

Bargs with 4 O boards and 9 FTAs and another solid offensive night. If he is rebounding at a 7+ pace and scoring 20+ efficiently I think you just have to live with his defensive problems and try to hide him as much as possible.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Man. 

Lakers are 5-0. Raptors are 1-3. 

This isn't going to be pretty. I'll check for it simply to see how DeRozan does going against a superstar in Kobe. The sooner this trip ends, the better. However, with each passing day, Ed Davis is recuperating and closer to finally suiting up.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

And now the Lakeshow is 6-0. 

Amir Johnson finally arrived with 12 points and 15 boards incl 9 offensive, all of that in 25 minutes of play is stellar. 

We out rebounded them by 18. What let us down was the fact the team attempted a lowly 19 F/T. Chris used to get that many himself some nights. DeMar needs to welcome contact on his drives much like Rose is trying to do over in Chicago. 

Not a horrible loss due to a couple of bright spots, and besides, we all chalked this up as a loss before the season started if were honest.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice to see Amir start to be productive again. And good to see Jose having another good game. Looks like he is finding his form again too.

Kleiza is proving me right about him. He is the same guy who played for DEN. Numbers so far are very consistant other than TOs being way up. A solid player but not a star at all.

Barbosa on the other hand..its remarkable how much more explosive he is than any wing we have had in the last 7 years. The fact he's been a career bench player shows how weak we have been in this area. His shooting percentages are down and its not clear whether its the wrist or not getting set up for the same quality of shots as in PHX. So its not all positive with him. 

Bargs back to 3rpg. Is this going to be his normal output? Starting to look that way. First bad scoring game from him.

We got a look a Julian who showed good hustle and rebounding. I think JT wanted the bigger body out there to match with Artest/Odom.

One of the big problems right now is Jack, who is playing like pure crap at both ends.

Another entertaining game though. Raps have played LAL close the last 2 years.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

21 turnovers and we only lost by 5 points. Nothing to really complain about, also takes us one game closer to the number 1 pick.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Starting lineups for this evenings game at the Rose Garden. 

Toronto Raptors

PG: Jarrett Jack
SG: DeMar DeRozan
SF: Linas Klieza
PF: Reggie Evans
C: Andrea Bargnani

Portland Trail Blazers

PG: Andre Miller
SG: Brandon Roy
SF: Nicolas Batum
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge
C: Marcus Camby

Time: 10:00 pm ET
TV: Sportsnet One


Man, I wish we had drafted Batum.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe its me but the Lakers didn't even look serious while they were playing us like the intensity wasn't there


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

dude I got dibs on this sig, go grab yourself an amir or sonny lol


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Is that directed at me? 

I don't have sigs visible when I post so I can't see what anyone else is rocking. I'll change it if so, and after last nights shooting performance, I'll change it happily :laugh:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I really thought we would be better this year on back to back games with the depth and low minutes we are giving to our players but it was the same old problems.

Good teams continue to pound us in first quarters and then lose a bit of interest until we claw back in the game. Kleiza with another bum game.

Will JT make Calderon the starter soon? Getting harder to justify starting Jack. I would only give him a few more games to pick it up before making the change.

Got to see more of JWright this game. Guy has great quickness for his size but does not look like he has much of a scoring touch. If he did he could be a force with that first step and his length.


----------

